# Humber Lightships



## humbertom2008 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi all. Im keen to find out more about the Bull Lightship inc info and pics and just wondered if anyone knew where I can fidn more information on this and the other humber lights of old? Found a couple of pics on here and wondered if anyone knew more? Thanks for looking


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

There is some info HERE and HERE and HERE and a little more HERE
The Bull lightship is still in situ today marking the entrance to the Bull anchorage, in the past lightships tended to be moved about to various stations.
There are pictures of the Bull on the site HERE, HERE and HERE
Steve


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

Enjoyed these links, nice to see the history of something I sailed past so many times, often used it on foggy days to determine visibility by P.I. the Lt v/l by a cable but so very pleased to see it at 2 to 3 cables. 

Which was more than enough for any poor soul who had to pass GY (Thumb)


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Must have been scary if the light went out and I imagine it did now and then.


----------



## humbertom2008 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks alot for the links!! Much appreciated. If anyone has any more info that would be great too


----------

